# Critique my new horse



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

breed?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to double post.

But, 

I don't like that he's being lunged at a year old..especially on gravel..

The person leading him is also leading him incorrectly.


:?


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I don't think it's a good idea either...little guy/girl might slip and fall.:shock: Cute horse though.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

what breed? He is quite cute and looks like he is going to be a good mover.


----------



## emiliofaraj (Nov 11, 2008)

he is a *querter mile* paint horse


----------



## emiliofaraj (Nov 11, 2008)

hi there he was just showing him to there


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Sorry to double post.
> 
> But,
> 
> ...


I agree...wya too young to be lunged.
But there really is no "correct" way to lead. I lead by Sonny following behind me not next to me. So there's really no correct way.


But I must say...he's a cutie!!!! I LOVE his colors!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, but you never lead a horse when they're behind you...spooking pony=squished leader


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think he is absolutely adorable. Hes gonna grow up to be a very gorgeous horse=)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

One flashy little baby. Congrats on the new horse


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

um, so he's a Quarter Horse/Paint cross?
Is he reg'd?
And if he was just showing you the horse, why is another youngster being lunged in the background of one of the pics?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that looks like a show grounds to me....

He's a really flashy guy, pretty colors. Did you buy him?


----------



## lilkk11907 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think that he is really cute but it is bad that you are lounging him on gravel. When he grows up, he is going to be one beautiful horse! =)


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

quarter horses got their name bc they are the fastest horses for a quarter of a mile. people began mixing color in to get paint horses...which a paint horse is a quarter horse with color. quarter mile paint...is just a paint!


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice! Good mover aswell, he would stand out well in Dressage. Especially for his looks and moves.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I like him! What are your plans for him?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

hes Got a lot of potential good choice


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think he is adorable, and I actually teach my horses to walk behind me, and it has worked well for me never been squished yet.


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

he is sooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

hrsjmpr32 said:


> I think he is adorable, and I actually teach my horses to walk behind me, and it has worked well for me never been squished yet.


I've never had a problem with Sonny running over me and he's really dominant. Him having to follow me is a leadership thing. I'm the leader so I lead, he follows


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

my mare follows me EVERYWHERE ... i don't even have to have her on a lead and she follows me .. i think its a bond thing too ... normally if the horse gets scared they are going to run away but i know my mare wouldn't run me over ...


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree with the leading thing.. I teach my horse to walk behind me.. and when I stop you stop.. i back.. you back.. Its a space thingy.. A for lunging at a year old. If its just a walk, trot thing for a few minutes i dont think its bad... It gets their training on the roll and makes it easier in the long run.. I honesly by 1 1/2 wouldnt mind having a youngster trained to lunge with saddle.. as long as your not doing anything to intense its fine. gravel isnt a great choice but my old boarding stable had a pebble round pen.. Its good for their feet.. keeps them clean cut and there are less trimmings... its a work out too. As for hard ground like that with gravel.. Thats not safe. You coulda walked a few feet to the grass.. Very beautiful horse!


----------

